# Howto install .deb file or rpm file Spotify



## rexpretor (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I just wondered if anyone knows how to install spotify by using a .deb-file or rpm-file.

I have found a link to the spotify linux site http://www.spotify.com/no/download/previews/

Best regards,
Tommy


----------



## DemoDoG (Apr 1, 2011)

I installed this on Archlinux and it worked great. Would love if it could be ported to FreeBSD, but it seems like the source itself hasn't been released? Never got depotify to work on FreeBSD either :-(


----------



## francis (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi, I never had reason to install Linux applications e.g from .rpm format, but it looks that it is possible. Look here; Installing Linux Programs (RPMs), Installing RPMs on FreeBSD and of course Linux Binary Compatibility (especially 10.2.3 Installing a Random Linux RPM Based Application).

Generally you will need: install e.g. archivers/rpm (there is also archivers/rpm4 and archivers/rpm5 - read about the differences between these versions!), setting up Linux compatibility (see link above), Spotify - of course, and... hope you will succeed. :- )


----------

